# When will it be here?!



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

3 weeks ago I ordered a Loaded Sringfield from my local gunshop and put down a deposit. At the time, I was told that they didn't know when it would be in, but propably 3-6 weeks and they'd call me as soon as they have it. Since then I've heard horor stories about 1911 availability through Springfield. The gun shop says that Springfield has nothing on their shelves to ship, and that they also can't give any word on when they'll be sending it. As far as I'm concerned, 3-6 weeks is as good of a guess as 3-6 months. 

Anyone have any news, good or bad, regarding how soon I might see my baby?


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I tried to order one from Springfield... they told me around 16 months! I am sorry. I am waiting for the same gun tas well


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

If you can get it sooner let me know


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Buds looks to have some loaded Springers but I don't know how many.

Link to Buds Gun Shop


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I think the shop where I bought this one has another just like it. I'm going in the morning to get my wife a b-day gift and I'll check to see if they still have it.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

AC_USMC 03 said:


> I tried to order one from Springfield... they told me around 16 months!


:smt107


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

My local shop does have some Springer 1911's, but I ordered a specific model of loaded pistol that I'm waiting on(one which they do not usually stock). What they told me was that they get shipments everyday.  Just Tuesday they received a bunch of XD's, then on Wednesday, the XD-M's came.... but I've seen the same selection of 1911's in their case for about 2 weeks, and the gal who does the ordering for them said wait 6 weeks minimum, but at the same time, she says she has no idea when it'll come in, and that Springfield doesn't say when they're sending what orders, they just get them as they come in.

A little discouraging, and I'm wondering if I should just pick up one of the pretty Dan Wessons they have in now for $1,000 rather than wait 2 months for mine to not come in, then have no options. 

not to mention sales tax just took a hike to 9.3% to cover a massive government transit system that I'll never ride on! I wonder where that tax protest is in my area?:smt076


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I was told it could take up to a year to get a Springfiels Mil Spec, so I got a Para GI Expert for now


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I would wait and get what you want. do not settle for something else uless you are still planing on getting what you want in the end.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

B Brazier said:


> I was told it could take up to a year to get a Springfiels Mil Spec, so I got a Para GI Expert for now


That's what I don't get. When I ask the gunshop if it could be a few months, they look at me like I'm crazy and say "no, we get springfields in all the time." But the rumors I'm hearing is that it could be a while! What gives?? By the way, you live in Kent, what gunshop did you hear that from?

DevilsJohnson... I started looking at Para's site, and wow!! I think I know what the next 1911 is gonna be, even if the first one has not showed up yet? It'd be nice to get a hio cap .45


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Bear with me here, I'm new to 1911's. Just did a little more reading on Para's...... wow!! sweet pistols!


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I heard that from a few, but Champion Arms is where I heard up to a year, not sure whats going on with Springfield


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

where's that? I'm dealing with Bullseye in Tacoma. The best prices around the pierce county area. I could go pickup the same pistol that I ordered at a different dealer, a tiny little hole-in-the-wall in Lakewood, but he wants almost $250 more for the same gun. I'm willing to wait for that kind of money, or atleast get something higher up in the ranks if I'm gonna dump $1000 or $1100 on it. I don't necissarily like it any better, but Wade's in Bellevue has a Kimber Custom II Eclipse for $1200. I've seen it for $1050 at Fed Way Discount, and Wades said they might be able to move on the price. That or a Dan Wesson at Bullseye for $1000.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Champion is in Kent, they are a little pricey but close so I go there. I have bought quite a few guns online at Buds as well.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

where do you have buds transferred to? They don't have you pay sales tax, do they? I wouldn't mind buying from buds, but when it says "out of stock," how can I expect it to come any sooner than the gun shop that is out of stock. Bullseye's price was about 40 or 50 bucks cheaper than buds, and with the transfer fee on top, it can't be any cheaper than the sales tax on top of the local price. Besides, what would Gregoire do if she didn't get her play money?


----------

